# Cadasil - if there is a diagnosis code



## Meadow (Jul 26, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a diagnosis code for CADASIL syndrome in ICD-10? Thank you!


----------



## banjocat (Jul 26, 2013)

I67.82 might be the code you are looking for but I am by no means fluent in ICD10 yet.


----------

